# Dragon Magic



## ArenRax (Mar 3, 2015)

I think i have the basis for Dragon magic but with all magic its hard to think up spells other than the overused basics.
Im also thinking of doing magc like that of Natsu Dragneel from fairytail tho


----------



## Devor (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm not familiar with Natsu Dragneel.

What do you mean by Dragon Magic?  Are you looking at magic that your dragons use or magic based on dragons?

The basic, well-known magic types are there for a reason.  New and original magic doesn't always make for a new and original story.  But what kind of magic are you looking for?


----------



## ArenRax (Mar 3, 2015)

both. on one hand dragons can use seperate magic than humans but also dragons can give humans the power of a dragon. i have established  that dragon magic is a different magical energy like mana or arcana except only dragons are born with such an energy but they can pass it on to other races for them to use.


----------



## TheCatholicCrow (Mar 5, 2015)

Are you looking for spell ideas for both forms of magic or just the one? 

If you're having a hard time thinking of any you could always take a more naturalistic approach & rely on meditation or willful transference of said energies. Particularly if either the dragon, the human, or both are in an "altered state of consciousness."

Can all humans receive dragon blessings (so to speak) or does it take an individual with certain qualities/capacities to endure/survive it? 

If it's the case that only certain people can handle it you could take a more Shamanic approach where only specific shaman are spiritually connected with the dragons (perhaps adopting both their energies and personas at the same time).  
Shamans of Siberia Ã¢â‚¬” RT Documentary

Otherwise if you're still looking for original spells (not sure how intricate you want them) there are a ton of great (European) Pagan rituals that you can modify & adapt. Many involved writing letters in patterns, carrying talismans & charms, writing names/desires & placing them in a hole outside the city gates, there was one used by women where they'd roll around naked in  oats & honey, scrape it off & feed it to their husbands to kill them, they can trace out "holy" letters/symbols etc. 

I love Latin and would argue that its Classic (see what I did there? Because its classical ... okay ... moving on) but I can see where you might want something more original. 

I would forgo the spells & add rituals instead but that's just me


----------



## Russ (Mar 5, 2015)

While building spells for a world or a game is fun...should not the needs of the story dictate the precise spells required?


----------



## ArenRax (Mar 5, 2015)

spell ideas. and sort of Russ


----------



## Tom (Mar 5, 2015)

Personally, I don't think dragons should use spells. They're _creatures_. I prefer dragon magic that is instinctive, dictated by the dragon's will rather than constructed spells that use language and other components. Spell-working seems a very human method of doing magic. Our minds construct patterns and favor order; who's to say dragons are the exact opposite? Maybe their magic is governed by their emotions instead of conscious thought. 

Other than that thought, I don't really know how to help. I'm unfamiliar with the "mana" system of magic, since I've never used it, and your magic system sounds very vague. Some clarification would help with figuring out ideas for the dragon magic.


----------



## ArenRax (Mar 5, 2015)

i never realy put t down as my system is in my head but ill try and explain.


----------



## ArenRax (Mar 12, 2015)

all magic users have a limited amount of magic with them but over time that "vessel" of energy expands through training and maturing and can be expanded through magical means as well.
now there also different energies that magic users wield that can effect thier spells and the amount of power.
Magika-the most basic and common energy. it has no effect on spells.
Mana- Mana is a step up on the ladder and mana users usually have more magic than magika users and there spells pack more power than usual.
Arcana- considered one of the most powerful of energies to wield (for a human at least) Arcana users have a huge reserve of power and can pull off the most powerful and devastating spells. their spells take less power to use but they pack a huge punch.
Dragon Magic- depending on the element it will augment the element it is also Dragon magic users can eat their element to gain power and their magic is the one the most powerful. on par if not greater than the most powerful Arcana user.
Fire dragon magic users have their fire spells augmented by the energy and when facing of against a fire dragon they can do more damage than what a "normal spell would ever do".

also i forgot to post that the dragon do not bless them they literally give them a fragment of energy that will replenish itself but its not the same as having a dragon soul or dragons blood in your body


----------



## Giya Kusezu (Mar 17, 2015)

Personally, when I'm looking to "add" new spells to a world I'm writing, I try to figure out the purpose of that specific spell, first. Was your spell originally used for some basic purpose, such as working metals or causing food to grow? Was it an offensive spell used for protection or assault? Was it meant to augment a certain weakness? Was it intended to intimidate or enslave inferior creatures or elements?

You may also take cultural aspects into consideration as part of the spell's origins. Does the culture (if your dragons have an established culture) revolve around a particular element or ideal? Would the magic be used to spread this culture by converting others? Does it have religious connections?

Is it purely primal and instinctive, like a lion lashing out to protect itself?

The sky is really the limit, so far as I'm concerned. My main suggestion is to have a purpose that backs said spell.


----------



## Ayaka Di'rutia (Mar 19, 2015)

Tom Nimenai said:


> Personally, I don't think dragons should use spells. They're _creatures_. I prefer dragon magic that is instinctive, dictated by the dragon's will rather than constructed spells that use language and other components.



I'm with Tom on this.  However, you can still have your dragons contain a special energy that can be transferred by some means, and it doesn't have to be magical means.  You could really go off the wall and have it so people have to eat a dragon's scale in order to gain some of that dragon's energy


----------



## ArenRax (Mar 19, 2015)

I'm thinking of puting that in a Alchemy story I'm thinking of writing.


----------



## SeverinR (Mar 24, 2015)

ArenRax said:


> i never realy put t down as my system is in my head but ill try and explain.


I think writing it out will help you figure out the ins and outs of the system.  What are the limitations and potential problems of using magic.
I created my magic system and focused on battle field magic. But there is other uses too. Dragons might not be fixated on battle, but on peaceful uses of magic. Healing magic would be part of battle magic but could help in peacetime also. 
Grow spells for plants, toughening spells for wood, magic to make the harvest better(and have side effects, such as less nutrients or draws more nutrients from the soil, so switching crops might need to be yearly rather then every couple of years)
Remember you are trying to create a magic system that in real fantasy life took thousands of years. So you need to try to think of everything you can.

If your world uses ancient dragons, it would make since that they would have perfected magic a head of other shorter lived races. So they would be able to explore the art more intensely. When you have alot of time, spending a century researching magic isn't alot. To a human a score of years would be a long time.


----------

